# 비틀어서 말하는 사람



## coffee99

안녕 하세요~~

I was wondering if anyone could translate "비틀어서 말하는 사람" into English? Does it just mean someone who speaks in a confusing way??

감사합니다 ^.^


----------



## ilydork

I would say "bends the truth".


----------



## coffee99

Thanks ilydork!


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

It's no good Korean usage. The expression doesn't quite make sense to me though.


----------



## wildsunflower

The expression may not be common, but I wouldn't say it is not good. I heard "그 사람은 말을 비틀어서 해요." I know it is more common to say "말을 꼬이게 한다." But, personally I find "꼬이게" a bit more harsh and offensive.


----------

